# JPanel immer max-size öffnen. Wie?



## gondor (31. Aug 2004)

ein neues problem:

ich möchte ein JPanel automatisch auf die max-size vergrößert lassen und es dabei belassen.

--> resizable = false;

also so, als wenn man auf das 'maximieren'-symbol des fensters klickt.

leider habe ich noch nichts gescheites dazu finden können 

ich kann zwar das fenster vergrößern mit:


```
this.setSize(new Dimension(1024,768));
```

aber der gewünschte effekt bleibt leider aus.

... wieder einmal bin ich auf hilfe anderer angwiesen.

gondor(..)


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug 2004)

Steht in diesem Sub-Forum ein paar Thread weiter unten  :wink: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8031


----------



## gondor (31. Aug 2004)

@thorsten

damit bekomm ich aber nicht das gleiche ergebniss, als wenn ich auf das 'maximieren'-symbol des frames klicke... 

gondor(..)


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug 2004)

Ach so... ja. Dann ist das Fenster zu groß, nicht? Also man müsste die Höhe der Titelleiste, des Menüs etc.
abziehen. Nur das wird wohl schwer, weil zum Beispiel die Titelleiste bei MacOS, WinXp und Linux ganz
unterschiedlich sein können   

Hmmm...  ???:L


----------



## gondor (31. Aug 2004)

hehe... 

würde mich freuen, wenn eine lösung gefunden wird 

wo landet denn das event, wenn 'maximieren' geklickt wird?
kann man da nicht die werte raus holen?

gondor(..)


----------



## Thorsten (31. Aug 2004)

Also von der Sache her sollte es mit dem hier gehen:

```
Fenster.setSize(Fenster.getMaximizedBounds().getSize());
```

Wobei dies für ein JFrame gilt  :!: Dafür hat aber JPanel die
Methode getMaximumSize()! Geht das nicht? Wobei der Code
oben auch nicht geht, bei mir, weil ich ne NullPointerException
bekomme. Liegt daran, dass getMaximizedBounds() null liefert.

Warum... keine Ahnung


----------



## thE_29 (31. Aug 2004)

JFrame.setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);

mit dem kann man auch minimieren usw sagen (= ICONIFIED und NORMAL = NORMAL)


Die Frage ist ob es auch mit JPanel funktioniert :>


----------



## Roar (31. Aug 2004)

sag doc heinfach: panel.setPreferredSize(größe);
und dann hau das panel in einen anderen container mit dem null layout. dann wird dein panel nicht vergrößert.


----------



## gondor (31. Aug 2004)

@all

hm...

leider ergaben eure vorschläge kein ergebnis.

@roar

danke  wichtiger jedoch ist das max-prob.

gondor(..)


----------



## Roar (31. Aug 2004)

achso du willst dass das panel die ganze fläche im fenster ausfüllt oder wie?
dann hol dir doch einfach breite und höhe des fensters und sag den panel dass es so groß sein soll ( mit setBounds())

oder hab ich dich schon wieder falsch verstanden :? ?


----------

